# tetra : Tyttocharax madeirae



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

tetra : Tyttocharax madeirae 

one of the tiny fish
max 1.5cm
very cute and beautiful


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful little fish. I'll keep my eyes open for them at my lfs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very Nice  Proves good things come in small Packages*


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

oh I love them! They look spunky too. Do you have them w Apisto's?


----------



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

of course yes, some apisto, killies, tetra, shrimp...............


----------

